# Supernatural: Godstiel vs Lucifer and Michael



## Gone (May 16, 2012)

So just to carry over the conversation from teh archangels vs leviathans thread. How does Godstiel stand up to the other archangles in the show?

Im of the opinion that cas is more powerful based on a few things:

- He couldnt be killed by the angel blade, which worked on Gabriel and was heavily implied to be able to kill Lucifer as well. Since Gabriel, who knew him pretty damn well, tried to kill him with it. And Lucifer blocked the blade, as aposed to just taking it and laughing about it like he did with the Colt.

- At their best Lucifer and Michael are considered world razers/planetary life wipers. Where as Balthezar said that if God Cas blew up, he would take out significant chuck of the planet itself with him. So hes just south of planet busting power there.

- 50k souls put him around the same level as Raphael, the weakest archangel. After swallowing up purgetory he has ten times that.

- Godstiel was able to see through Sam and Deans angel cloacking, which Lucifer and Michael were never able to do.

- Finally just the fact that everybody calls him God, and even Raphael saying that whoever swallowed up all of those souls would be the new God, kind of implies to me that he was more powerful than Michael. Even when he was the top dog in heaven nobody ever refered to Michael as such. Now this isnt a solid feat like the rest, but word play like this is one of the methods of writers giving the audience information.


----------



## Chuck (May 17, 2012)

Godstiel obviously solos

God brought Castiel back when Lucifer made him explode now Godstiel can do that for himself too now, Godstiel one shotted Raphael, he'll two shot these archangels


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2012)

it's mostly guessing, but I don't think he can take both of them

maybe 1


----------



## Saint Saga (May 17, 2012)

I'd think he can take them in 1 vs 1 fight .

2 vs 1 ? i think it'd be a very very close fight .


----------



## Gone (May 17, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> That's probably because Castiel was no longer classified as an Angel so they wouldn't be hidden from him. Like the reason the blade did fuck all to him. Death classified him as a mutated Angel or an abomination.
> 
> Not really an indication of power though I would say Godstiel=>Michael=>Lucifer



There are other examples of high teir beings being immune to the weaknesses of their kind. Meg was able to set foot on hallowed ground, Azazel was immune to holy water, Michael survived holy fire.

What I took Deaths statement to mean was that he was still just an angel (albiet a mutated angel) and not "God" like he was claiming. I just took his immunity to the angel blade and being able to see through angel proofing as him being more powerful than the other angels, and kind of beyond that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 17, 2012)

God Castiel is not actually God, he's far from it else Death would not say "I know god and you sir are not God", Castiel broke the spell between Dean and Death for a reason, he did'nt want to fight Death. He also slaughtered many angels back in heaven unscathed which is also impressive.


He loses if both Michael and Lucifer fight, he scared Raphael with his power and blew him up with a snap which is good for the sake of one on one, but both brothers with their combined powers and knowledge will win.


----------

